# Where can I buy motherboard risers



## isaac12345 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi all, 

I need to buy some motherboard risers. Where can I buy some online? I am not able to find them.

- - - Updated - - -

Never mind. Already got em in my case. Thanks!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 29, 2015)

Could you share where you got them so that others looking for it could also benefit?

Either way, I believe that many PC assemblers have some spare lying in their shop and could sell them cheap.


----------



## isaac12345 (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh I didnt buy them. They were already there in my case. I just didnt realise it before posting.


----------

